# Stahls� Offers Fourth-Quarter 2015 TV Guide



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Fourth-Quarter 2015 TV Guide*

The latest issue of Stahls’ TV Guide is available for free download. The October-December 2015 edition of the quarterly online publication includes articles on hot apparel trends, making your competition irrelevant, creating a profitable pricing strategy and more. There’s also a schedule of the live, interactive educational classes on Stahls’ TV through the end of the year. 

Stahls’ TV Guide is dedicated to helping keep decorators in the know with educational content supplementing the Stahls’ TV lineup. You’ll get input from industry pros and leading educators on how to improve your techniques and business, as well as up-to-the-minute info about the latest trends. It’s also a great way to learn about the most recent additions to Stahls’ TV On Demand educational videos and get a heads-up on upcoming Stahls’ events.

You can download a pdf of the latest issue of Stahls’ TV Guide at [media]http://www.stahlstv.com/themes/defaultclean/content/images/stv-guide/STVGuideOct15PDF.pdf[/media]

Stahls’ TV is the only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

